# Great website



## trjam1257 (Dec 20, 2004)

You guys are great, been lurking in the woods for awhile, but decided to join after all the help you have provided me. I think all should as a thanks for the great advice given here.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s trjam257 glad you decided to unlurk..  

Feel free to jump in.


----------



## trjam1257 (Dec 20, 2004)

Well their, I just might do that. I have LEARNED alot from you guys and feel it is only appropriate to find a way to support and promote your great website, so I felt joining might be a good way. Now having talked to you on a personally level, I realize the feeling of now feeling like I am part of this place due to becoming a member. l wanted to wait and be your 20,000 member, but didn't feel like waiting till Saturday. Really though, thank you sir, I have used this site to make my decision on the 622 and that review was the reason I got one. So my family is happy, peace at home, means peace of mind.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

